

The Geek Syndrome: Autism surging among the children of Silicon Valley [2004] - linhir
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/9.12/aspergers_pr.html

======
da5e
Am I the only one who gets a fleeting feeling of envy when reading about
someone having Asperger's? Like I kinda want it too.

~~~
mahmud
Irrational, but you're not the only one.

There are some gay men who deliberately want to infect themselves with HIV.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bugchasing>

~~~
glhaynes
That's _quite_ a bit different, I'd say...

~~~
mahmud
How is that different? Either way, we have someone wishing for a handicap.
Just because one can actually fulfill his wishes while the other can't is
immaterial; in either situation, we have someone brainwashed by
media/society/interwebs/himself to think those afflicted are better off than
he is.

~~~
nnash
Wait... Did you just compare being HIV positive to a handicap?As in something
you get your own parking spot for?

~~~
rick888
no..handicap..as in a deficient immune system that gives you a distinct
disadvantage at life.

------
jhrobert
Being potentially border line asperger my self, I can confirm that the better
ability to systematize and focus long hours is a plus to develop software.
It's not so useful to develop a family however (kidding).

<http://simpliwiki.com> \-- beta soon

------
zecg
I first found this article via Hacker News:
[http://people.csail.mit.edu/seneff/sunscreen_lowfat_autism.h...](http://people.csail.mit.edu/seneff/sunscreen_lowfat_autism.html)

------
skig
I wonder how well the McDonalds over there are doing...

